# Old Bolens New Owner



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I was really thinking about the Johnny Bucket for my Sears GT5000
but at $650 + $200 (power dump) + $ ??? (down pressure) = $$$
I started to consider alternatives. (ebay)
So for a little more than the JB would have cost, here is my summer project
1972 Bolens 1250 with loader (needs love) 

<img src=http://hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=2d9f3f20-4b8a-c473-3d8f-2486527a3e90&size=>

I should have it by next week.
Looks nasty now but wait till I post pic’s in the fall.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It looks good to me not bad shape from what i can see. Sixchows is going to be jealous about that FEL:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I hope not Jody.

I can’t afford to piss sixchows off.
He’s the only one I know who owns a Bolens and I 
planned on picking his brain throughout my restore.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

If anyone know Bolens its him I don't think he has a FEL thats why i said hes going to be jealous. But he does have just about everything else for it and I'm sure he going to be happy to have another Bolens owner on here. So Congrats on your new old Bolens it looks good to me.
Jody


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
Not jealous at all!! Welcome to the club. I had emailed the seller about that tractor seems she didn't know what she was selling although insisted it's a 1972 but the 1250 was introduced in 1967 and was last made in 1969. The 67 is the only year to have red rims the two later later years were white rims. She said they had service records back to 1981 and really didn't want to hear what I had to say. That FEL wouldn't fit my tube frame as the 1250 was the first series of large frame and first hydro with built in hydraulic lift tractor offered by bolens. Great machine! There was a 1254 on ebay a while back with a loader that went for $1500. Strange as it may sound the 1254 was not a newer large frame but rather a newer tube frame with hydro rear. Be careful when ordering parts you may think 1250, 1253,1254, 1256 are the same but some are large frame and some are tube frame. Check out www.sonnysbolens.com and look under tractor ID. Let me know if you need any info. I still have the original price sheets for mine and it lists all the bolens tractors and attachments and model numbers so you could know if it'll fit your 1250. Oh and when is the big day? I hope I didn't worry you about it not being a 72 1250, it might be a 72 but then wouldn't be a 1250 not anything bad either way but the 1250 would be first in the series and nice to restore. I might even be more excited than you!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You would think that would be too much weight on the front axle and spindles?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows

As always, you show that you are the man. :worthy: Thanks 

I looked at the gallery on sunnybolens site and compared
pictures of the 1200’s to the ebay pictures of the tractor.
The difference in the rear fender detail between the tube
and large frames seems reasonably clear and would indicate
this tractor is from the large frame family. The indicated use 
of the Wisconsin S12D would also support the 1250. 
As you said it’s not a 72 and was probably built between 67-69.

Doesn’t make much difference if it’s 37 or 32 years old…. IT’S OLD.
I’m just hoping it’s in reasonable condition. 
I looked at a 1256 (1970-72) in New Jersey on Tuesday but it looked 
like it was set on fire and dragged with a chain from Arizona.
I don’t intend to do a complete “Showroom New” restore, but will be
going over the entire tractor and loader to bring them to “Reliable Use”
condition. If I can do that at a reasonable additional cost I’ll be happy.
I still like the JBjr but always felt if I could find an older GT with FEL 
for close to the JB cost I would try to get it.

Still plan on picking up an older GT with a snow plow to park next to
the blower equipped GT5000. (we have 3 kids so I just figured….)
Would LOVE to get a HT-20 or 23, but could buy a new GT5000 for
less than they want for one. No rush, I’ll keep looking. 

Chief…
Refering to the info on the sunnysbolens site that sixchows directed
me to, the FEL was offered by Bolens on all of their large frame tractors.
I would think that if Bolens offered the option the tractor front end was
designed to handle the load. The bigger factor will be 32-37 years old.
At that age I’m sure the front / center / back ends will need some attention.
As I said to sixchows, I bought this instead of the Johnny Bucket. It should
work as well or better than the JB. I am looking forward to restoring it and
consider the additional cost above the JB cost as my “Summer Entertainment”


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks nice, congrats on the new project.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


One thing........... You gunna repaint it????? That is one UGLY color:barf: :barf:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Chief
These are tough old tractors aside from the FEL being optional on large frames it was also an option on the tubeframes. Although not the same model of Johnson FEL due to mounting the FEL was available for the 750,850, and 1050, would also fit a 650 The axles, spindles, steering are plenty strong.
aegt
The 1250 is actually the first of what later became the HT series, there are some improvements in the newer ones but not all that much, and anything you feel you might be missing could probably be retrofit. My point about the different 12's was that if you weren't too familiar yet and saw an attachment or part for say a 1220,1225, 1253,1254, and ordered it, these would be tubeframes. Also the the later 14 series does this as well, some are 14hp large frames and some are 14hp tubeframes. Where it gets tricky in these 72 and up is the fenders are very similar and they have covers on the sides of the tubeframe and both may be hydro. Let me know if want copies of any literature I may have. I also have the 1967 sales brochure that introduces the "new commercial series 1250" that I could copy.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *I was really thinking about the Johnny Bucket for my Sears GT5000
> but at $650 + $200 (power dump) + $ ??? (down pressure) = $$$
> I started to consider alternatives. (ebay)
> ...


do you want to sell the loader lol l don't think so, so can to get some up close pics of it


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt
AS far as colors, a 67 would look the same as my 1050, a 68 or 69 would have the beige (off-white) rims the same as the hood and fender. Rustoleum has some real close colors if you don't want to get into more expensive automotive finishes. Sunst red for the wheels. HD has a new rustoleum custom mix chart, chocolate chip is close to the original brown and a few drops of silver to make it metallic but not so much to lighten it. Also the almond on the same chart is close to the beige. Some use the premixed kona brown but it's too red to look right. Canvas white is used by some also but it's lighter than the original almond color but looks nice and clean anyway. I know you said you weren't going to do a restore but wait until you fall in love with this thing as I'm sure you will. You will soon understand my "dilema" in trying to choose one over the other. Jeremy has all the decals also check my post to archy under the reel mower thread. Also look at www.jacqueslacasse.com he has some nice pics and links. GOOD LUCK AND LET US KNOW WHEN IT ARRIVES!!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

jbetts
That FEL on ebay could probably be modified to fit your JD. Have you checked out KwickWay (I think that's how it's listed?)


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l gave them a call but they don't make them any more


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

the one one ebay does it come with the pump or will the JD dealer may be able to pick one up ???


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ask the seller,but you should be able to rig up something. I've seen older chrysler p/s pumps used, ford might work also depends on how creative you want to be.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

what is $315.66 us in candian????/ :dazed:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks for all the input. I’ll keep the forum up to date 
and ask plenty of questions along the way.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well the loader on ebay is out of the picture they will not ship to canada


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

jbetts
There must be ways around that. What about like a mail boxes etc. or UPS store on this side of the border? Any friends or relatives in the US that could receive it for you and then ship it again? BTW I sent you a PM


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

the only us friends l have are you guys


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

any one live in port huron or in mi that is willing to help there northen buddys


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

aegt5000...I've been gone for a few weeks and this is the first chance I've had to catch up. That is one nice looking FEL setup. I once looked at a Case 644 that was similar, couldn't get the guy to part with it.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *aegt5000...I've been gone for a few weeks and this is the first chance I've had to catch up. That is one nice looking FEL setup. I once looked at a Case 644 that was similar, couldn't get the guy to part with it. *


OMG don;t get me going with the 600's.... Been looking for one for YEARS!!! cant get one to go for any less then 2500.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *OMG don;t get me going with the 600's.... Been looking for one for YEARS!!! cant get one to go for any less then 2500. *


There is a guy down the road that has one. If he ever decides to part with it, I'll contact you.


----------

